# expats in dubai - looking to meet/talk



## amusgrave (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello all,

I am living in Dubai for the summer (in Jumeirah) and really interested in talking to people who have moved here about their experiences. I am very open to meeting up or even just talking through email. I'm mostly interested in talking to people about why they have moved here, what kind of experiences they have had here, what they think of Dubai, and how it has changed.

please send me a private message or feel free to reply to this post.

Thanks, hope to hear from you 

anna


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

amusgrave said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am living in Dubai for the summer (in Jumeirah) and really interested in talking to people who have moved here about their experiences. I am very open to meeting up or even just talking through email. I'm mostly interested in talking to people about why they have moved here, what kind of experiences they have had here, what they think of Dubai, and how it has changed.
> 
> ...


I smell a journalist.......

:eyebrows:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

What you paying for our Stories


----------



## amusgrave (Jun 16, 2009)

I am not a journalist. Although I am working on a project about the people in Dubai. I can't pay for the stories. Honestly, I have been browsing the forums for some time now and thought this seemed like a friendly environment and that everyone here is interested in meeting new people. So am I. This is not a 'study" or a newspaper article, or anything of the sort. It's just about people talking, telling their stories, a mutual exchange - a conversation.

I still hope to hear from some of you.

And since I've received a few messages wondering - I am from the states, I'm 28 years old, and I'm a graduate student.

Hope to hear 

anna


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

mayotom said:


> What you paying for our Stories


you are a (very funny) NIGHTMARE! now you have the poor girl in a spin trying to expalin herself and drum up some support


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

amusgrave said:


> I am not a journalist. Although I am working on a project about the people in Dubai. I can't pay for the stories. Honestly, I have been browsing the forums for some time now and thought this seemed like a friendly environment and that everyone here is interested in meeting new people. So am I. This is not a 'study" or a newspaper article, or anything of the sort. It's just about people talking, telling their stories, a mutual exchange - a conversation.
> 
> I still hope to hear from some of you.
> 
> ...


Please clarify why you want this information from posters please.

Thank you

-


----------



## amusgrave (Jun 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Please clarify why you want this information from posters please.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> -


As I said, I am a graduate student living in Dubai and working on a project about the people in Dubai - mostly people who have moved here from other countries (as most people in Dubai have). I don't know how else I can be more clear except to say that I am an anthropology student and all of the people generous enough to speak with me will be kept completely anonymous. Because I'm not a journalist, I don't have an "angle", I'm really just trying to talk to people and looking for common themes. Again, I am also a young woman living in Dubai and personally I enjoy meeting new people and I think think the experience could be mutually beneficial (in terms of enjoyable conversation, meeting new people, etc.).

Thanks
anna


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

lol seems like you cant get anything straight in Dubai....


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Please excuse this lot Anna, 

People can get paranoid about putting their names to anything critical of Dubai.

Give me a shout if your struggling


----------



## amusgrave (Jun 16, 2009)

Crammyman said:


> Please excuse this lot Anna,
> 
> People can get paranoid about putting their names to anything critical of Dubai.
> 
> Give me a shout if your struggling


Thank you, I will 

and also, I understand the suspicion as well as the hesitancy. But the thing is, names are not attached (and don't have to be - I don't want names). And also - it doesn't have to be criticism! I'm looking for anything, really.

But thanks for the words of encouragement 

anna


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Anna, 

I wonder why people are being so hostile here maybe they had some bad experiences. I am up for talking or chatting let me know if that works with you.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Send me a PM, its looking like it could be a quiet weekend


----------

